# Neues Smartphone + passenden Tarif



## KempA (10. September 2016)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun seit dem iPhone 3G immer nur die Dinger hatte, hab ich jetzt mal Lust auf ein Android-Handy für die Privatnutzung (beruflich habe ich weiterhin iOS).
Leider habe ich wirklich 0 Ahnung von den Geräten und hoffe, dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt.
Welche Anforderungen hab ich an das Gerät?
Das kann ich so genau gar nicht sagen. Eigentlich bin ich einer, der gern mal ein bisschen rumspielt und testet, da ich aber seit Jahren nur iPhones hatte, fiel das flach. Vielleicht wirds bei einem Android anders, vielleicht aber auch nicht.
Eigentlich bin ich da ganz klassisch. Ich telefoniere mit dem Ding, schreib via Whatsapp, mach ab und an mal ein Bild (deshalb muss die Kamera kein Kracher sein, aber totalen Mist will ich nicht), google mal was und schau mir ab und an mal en Video an.
Ich bin jedoch keiner, der alle 2 Jahre ein neues Gerät will. Ich mag es nicht mich umzugewöhnen und will das Gerät (wenn nichts kaputt geht) mal mindestens für 3,4 Jahre nutzen. Deshalb sollte die Qualität nicht ganz so schlecht sein.
Ein halbwegs starker Akku ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.

Hab schon ein bisschen geschaut und hatte mich schon fast für das Apollo Lite entschieden ( Vernee Apollo Lite im Test - Gotterbote mit pfeilschneller Hardware ). Jedoch bin ich skeptisch was die Qualität bei den Dingern betrifft und da ich das Gerät ja ne Zeit nutzen will, favorisiere ich derzeit das OnePlus 3. Hier erhoffe ich mir eben eine gute Qualität und eine ausreichende Leistung für die nächsten Jahre. Außerdem gefällt mir die Schnelllade-Funktion.
Mehr als die 400€ für das OnePlus will ich jedoch nicht ausgeben. Das sehe ich inzwischen nicht mehr ein 

Dann bin ich noch unsicher wegen des passenden Tarifes. Ich hatte mir schon einen bei SParhandy rausgesucht, welcher für 20€ im Monat eine Telefon-Flat + 4 GB Internet hatte und das alles im D1-Netz. Ich hatte bisher auch immer nur D1, weil ich keine Lust hab Empfangprobleme zu bekommen. Jetzt habe ich jedoch gesehen, dass es bei Sparhandy, Congstar und Co kein LTE gibt. Dafür muss man direkt zur Telekom und das is wieder viel teurer. Nehm ich dann lieber den Sparhandy D1-Vertrag mit 3G bis zu 42 Mbit/s, oder einen Vertrag von O2/Vodafone mit LTE?
Ich wohne sehr ländlich. Meine Mutter hat mit D2 bei uns Zuhause vollen Empfang, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie es sonst aussieht. Meine Mutter kann es mir auch nciht sagen, dass sie maximal 2 mal am Tag aufs Handy schaut 
Vielleicht habt ihr da ja mehr Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Ich danke euch schonmals!


----------



## Maqama (10. September 2016)

Ich habe das OnePlus 3 und bin super überzeugt.
Du bekommst die aktuellste Hardware soagar mir 6GB RAM, was dezeit kaum ein High-End Gerät bietet.
Für 399€ so ziemlich das beste, was man bekommen kann.

Zu dem Tarif:

Soltest du dich für das OnePlus 3 entscheiden, so könntest du von der Dual-Sim Funktion profitieren.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel zu privat telefonierst.
Ich z.B. nutze meines überwiegend für das Internet und telefoniere sehr wenig.

Meine erste Sim ist nur für die Mobile Daten:

Mobiles Internet Vergleich - Gunstige Tarife finden - auf Verivox.de

Hier bekommst du schon 3GB LTE im Telekom Netz für 6,99€ im Monat.
Alternativ auch 6GB für 9,99€ im Monat.

Diese Datentarife sind für Tablets gedacht, weswegen man mit diesen zumeist nicht telefonieren kann.

Aber das OnePlus 3 bietet ja DualSim, daher könntest du in den zweiten Sim Slot eine Sim zum telefonieren tun.

Ich habe hier einen 6Cent Tarif von Discotel.
Man zahlt keine Grundgebühr, sondern immer 6CENT/Minute oder SMS.

discoTEL | Gunstige Handytarife

Jetzt kommt es natürlich darauf an, wie viel du telefononierst:

Sagen wir du würdest für 3GB LTE & AllnetFlat im Telekomnetz sonst 20€ zahlen, dann bleiben nach Abzug der 6,99€ des Datentarif, noch 13€ fürs telefonieren.
Bei 6Cent die Minute wären etwas mehr als 200Minuten/Monat.
Wenn du weniger telefonierst, dann sparst du Geld im Vergleich zu einer Lösung mit nur einer Sim.

In den Einstellungen vom OnePlus3 kannst du genau festlegen, welche Sim für Mobile Daten, und welche für Anrufe genutzt werden soll.


----------



## KempA (10. September 2016)

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine genaue Ausführung! 
Wie siehts mit der Displayhelligkeit aus? Ich hab gelesen und in einem Review gesehen, dass das wohl ein Kritikpunkt ist und das Display bei Sonneneinstrahlung nur sehr schwer zu lesen ist. Ist das wirklich so extrem, oder wird hier übertrieben?

Wie läuft das genau ab mit der Dual-Sim? Dann hab ich doch 2 Telefonnummern. Eine, über die ich telefoniere und telefonisch zu erreichen bin und eine zweite, mit welcher ich über WhatsApp schreibe und so zu erreichen bin? Dann müsste ich doch jedem immer 2 Nummern geben, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
Ich telefoniere schon so 3-400 Minuten im Monat (geschätzt).


----------



## Maqama (10. September 2016)

Zu der Helligkeit:

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen, bei voller Helligkeit blendet einen das Gerät sogar.
Die Hellikeitswerte liegen mind. auf dem gleichen Niveau wie die des S7 Edge.
Hier ein Vergleichsvideo inklusive Helligkeitsmessung:

OnePlus 3 vs Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - Outdoor Screen Display Visibility Test Comparison Review! - YouTube

Ich hatte nie Probleme das Display abzulesen. Ich habe im tägliche Gebrauch die Helligkeit immer so bei 20% in etwa ohne Autohelligkeit.


Zu den Telefonnumern:

Die Datensim hat zwar eine Nummer, aber die vom Betreiber aus, wird diese vermutlich nicht "anrufbar" sein.
Diese ist auch völlig irrelevant, da du diese ja nicht brauchst. Diese nutzt du lediglich um im Netz zu surfen.
Bei Whatsapp kannst du einfach die Nummer angeben, die deine andere Sim (wie in meinem Fall, die von Discotel) hat.
Du brauchst deinen Freunden nur die geben, mit der du telefonierst, über diese bist du ja auch erreichbar.

Du kannst in Whatsapp ja jede Telefonummer einrichten, solange du die Sim hast und die Aktivierungssms empfangen kannst.


----------



## KempA (10. September 2016)

Das klingt ja super. Da bekommt man ja für 15€ 6Gb Datenvolumen und noch einige Freiminuten und brauch nur ein Smartphone mit Dual-Sim 
Da sollte ja auch keine Gefahr bestehen, dass diese "Lücke" geschlossen wird, oder?

Ist das Konfigurationstechnisch eine große Sache, oder erkennt das Gerät direkt dass alles, was mit dem Internet zu tun hat über die eine Karte läuft und der Rest über die andere?


----------



## Maqama (10. September 2016)

Das ist ja keine Lücke, das ist ja quasi der Sinn eines Dual-Sim Gerät.

Wie schon gesagt, kannst du in den Einstellungen festlegen, für das welche Sim genutzt werden soll.

Sim 1 ist bei mir die Datensim
Sim 2 die von Discotel

Hier gibt es ja 6GB für 10€:
Ihr Mobilfunktarif - Jetzt Angebot online bestellen auf VERIVOX


----------



## KempA (10. September 2016)

Das ist ja mal richtig geil, das kannte ich so nicht. Kommt wohl davon, wenn man seit 2008 einfach einen Telekomvertrag hatte und alle 2,3 Jahre ein neues iPhone gekauft hat

Ich danke dir echt vielmals, dadurch hab ich mehr Volumen als ich eigentlich wollte und das zu einem sehr niedrigen Preis. Das OnePlus werde ich auch bestellen.
Ich berichte mal, wie ich mit der Umstellung von iOS auf Android klargekommen bin


----------



## Maqama (10. September 2016)

Schön das ich helfen konnte, wirst es nicht bereuen 

Über einen Bericht würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. September 2016)

Viel Spaß mit dem OnePlus und Feedback erwünscht


----------



## KempA (10. September 2016)

Vielen Dank!
Ich habs eben bestellt (und hab mir dabei noch den Dash-Charger fürs Auto gegönnt) und werde nach den ersten 1,2 Wochen mal ein Feedback geben. Bin echt gespannt auf das Gerät Hoffe nur dass das mit meinem Sim-Karten auch recht flott geht. Hab jetzt die 6 GB LTE-Karte genommen und, ebenfalls von Mobilcom, eine Allnet-Flat. Jetzt bin ich bei 17€ im Monat und hab dafür eine Telefonflat+6GB LTE, und das alles noch im Telekomnetz


----------



## Duvar (10. September 2016)

Wo habt ihr das eigentlich alle bestellt? Aus China bei OnePlus selbst?
Also von hier? Never Settle - OnePlus.net
Ich persönlich habe mich letztendlich für das ZTE Axon 7 entschieden.
Habe hier mal beide Geräte verglichen in post 6: BQ Aquaris X5 Plus Alternative
Hätte eventuell auch das OP3 für 399€ genommen, wollte jedoch ein goldenes Modell und dies gab es nirgends.


----------



## KempA (11. September 2016)

Wenn man bei OnePlus selbst bestellt, wird das Gerät scheinbar direkt aus Deutschland geliefert 
Hab gestern bestellt und das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum ist Mittwoch. Wenn die es am Montag losschicken, wird's aber wohl schon eher am Dienstag da sein.

EDIT: Ja, hab eben mal en bisschen gelesen. Ist also tatsächlich so. Bei einer Bestellt direkt bei OnePlus wird das Gerät direkt aus Deutschland geliefert und kommt NICHT aus China, da die wohl ein Lager hier bei uns haben.


----------



## Maqama (11. September 2016)

OnePlus versendet aus einer kleineren Stadt bei Berlin


----------



## Erok (11. September 2016)

Hi 

zum OnePlus 3 sei noch gesagt, daß es hier besser ist, eine Mod zu installieren a la Cyanogenmod. Denn die originale Software spricht von den 6 GB RAM nur 3 an, mehr kann es nicht nutzen.

Dennoch hoffe ich, daß Du mit dem One Plus 3 eine Gute Wahl getroffen hast 

Richtig gute und günstige Tarife bietet Dir auch im o2 - Netzwerk WinSIM : winSIM Handytarife | Gunstige Handyvertrage & Allnet Flat

Greetz Erok


----------



## KempA (12. September 2016)

Ist vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber da ich noch nie Android hatte.. Ist es nötig einen Virenschutz zu benutzen, wenn man empfindliche Daten auf dem Gerät hat? Auf meinen iPhones hatte ich nie ein Virenschutzprogramm installiert, meine aber mal gelesen zu haben dass es bei Android etwas anders aussieht.


Zum RAM: ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass durch ein Softwareupdate der Arbeitsspeicher inzwischen voll genutzt wird. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.


----------



## Duvar (12. September 2016)

Apropos Update beim OnePlus 3, dazu habe ich gestern folgendes gelesen OnePlus 3 Update: a Fix for 4G Signal Problem | Digital Trends
Das Axon 7 soll ja auch Probleme mit dem Netz bzw Empfangsqualität haben... Hoffe es läuft bei uns beiden, kein Bock auf Widerruf etc...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. September 2016)

Das RAM-Managment wurde per Update angepasst. 
Aber selbst wenn nicht, konnte man es auch selber anpassen (wahrscheinlich root erforderlich).


----------



## KempA (16. September 2016)

Also das Gerät ist gestern angekommen. Erster Eindruck ist sehr gut. Wirkt extrem hochwertig und der Bildschirm ist, verglichen mit meinem iPhone 6s, ein Traum.
Hab aber direkt eine Frage. Kann man den Touchscreen etwas "direkter" einstellen? Im Vergleich mit dem iPhone reagiert der Touchscreen langsam, was mich doch etwas stört. Wenn ich zwischen den Apps hin- und herwische, dann brauch der Bildschirm immer kurz. Also nicht falsch verstehen, das Ding ist super schnell, aber wenn ich den Finger auf den Bildschirm lege und nur 1mm bewege, passiert noch nichts. Beim iPhone hat sich jeder mm direkt auf dem Bildschirm ausgewirkt.
Genau wie beim tippen. Ich schreibe recht schnell auf den Geräten und bei Android geht das bisher nicht, da ich einen Buchstabe drücke und dieser dann ja kurz "gezoomt" wird. Wenn ich jedoch von dem Buchstabe runtergehe, dann beginnt dieser Zoom erst und verdeckt mir die Tastatur zum weitertippen. Beim iPhne begann der Zoom, sobald ich den Bildschirm berührte und war sofot weg, wenn der Finger wieder angeoben wurde. Hier passiert leider alles etwas verzögert..


----------



## Maqama (18. September 2016)

Beim Touchsreen weiß ich nicht genau, einstellen wird man da vermutlich nichts können.
Ich bin der Meinung, das meiner auch sofort reagiert.

Bei der Tastatur würde ich einfach eine andere verwenden, die Standard von Android nutze ich auch nicht.
Ich nutze die Tastatur von "SwiftKey", da kannst du alles mögliche einstellen (Skin, Größe, Sondertasten, Wischgesten und und und).
Die ist auch Umsonst und läuft super, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## KempA (18. September 2016)

Wurde im anderne Thread schon geklärt.
Ist wohl ganz normal dass der Screen nicht direkt reagiert, sondern erst nach ein paar mm.
Hab hier mal ein Video davon gemacht: Test - Google Photos
Wird bei dir bestimmt auch so sein. 
Swiftkey hab ich schon drauf. Ist echt um einiges besser


----------



## KempA (5. Oktober 2016)

So, nachdem ich das Gerät jetzt wenige Woche benutzt habe wollte ich euch, wie versprochen, mal ne kurze Meinung abgeben.

Die Leistung ist gut. Es ist ja bekannt dass das Gerät zu den schnellsten Geräten auf dem Markt gehört. Das glaube ich auch direkt, jedoch mit einer Anmerkung: in Benchmarks mag das sicherlich stimmen. Was ich damit meine sollte klar sein.. Das Gerät ist in jedem Benchmark ganz vorne dabei und ja, auch die alltägliche Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist wirklich gut, aber nicht die allerbeste. Wir haben noch ein S7 im Haus und immer wenn ich das Gerät in der Hand habe, wirkt es gleich so als wäre es einfach bei allem minimal schneller. Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an der wesentlich besseren Reaktionszeit des Touchscreens. Im Vergleich mit meinem iPhone 6s ergibt sich das selbe Bild. Das iPhone ist in Benchmarks bestimmt langsamer (habs nicht getestet), wirkt jedoch im Alltag immer einen Tick flotter bei allem.
Aber nicht falsch verstehen. Das OnePlus3 ist alles andere als langsam. Es ist aber eben langsamer als ein S7 oder ein iPhone 6s.

Der Bildschirm ist super. Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach niedrige Ansprüche, weil ich seit Jahren nur iPhones nutze und die Auflösung von den Geräten einfach nicht mehr Stand der Dinge ist. Die Full-HD Auflösung ist -jedensfalls für mich- ein Traum und immer wenn ich das iPhone in die Hand nehme, will ich es gleich wieder weglegen.

Der Akku... Ja, der Akku.. Was soll ich sagen? Zuerst das gute: Dash-Charging. Klappt super gut und der Akku ist wirklich extrem schnell aufgeladen. Hab mir auch das Dash-Ladegerät fürs Auto gekauft, weil ich bin von der Sache wirklich überzeugt bin. "...Dash Charge wird deine Ladegewohnheiten verändern." schreibt OnePlus auf ihrer Internetseite. Das hielt ich für einen Apple-ähnliche Werbeslogan, aber es stimmt. Meine Ladegewonheiten haben sich tatsächlich komplett verändert. Wie es hier mit den Schnellladetechnologien anderer Hersteller aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur dass ich beim iPhone sowas nicht hatte und es jetzt vermissen würde.
Jetzt aber der negative Teil. Der Akku selbst. In meinen Augen ist der Akku der mit Abstand größte Minuspunkt des Geräts und auch der Grund, weshalb ich eine Empfehlung für das Teil nur bedingt aussprechen würde. Das OnePlus ist rasend schnell leer. Ja, seit ich das Gerät hab, hänge ich mehr dran als beim iPhone. Trotzdem ist der Akku so nicht in Ordnung. Ich hab das Gerät gestern Abend um ca. 20:30 Uhr vom Ladegerät genommen. Danach habe ich noch mein Spotify damit bedient (die Musik lief NICHT über das OnePlus, sondern über mein MacBook. Das OnePlus war nur die Fernbedienung) und habe dabei etwas im Internet gesurft. Vielleicht eine Stunde, eher kürzer. Danach lag das Gerät über Nacht auf dem Nachttisch und hat mich heute morgen geweckt. Über Nacht hat das Gerät ca. 4% verloren. Heute Morgen habe ich dann beim Frühstück noch 15 Minuten die Nachrichten gelesen und im Hintergrund etwas von meinem Google-Drive geladen. Jetzt hat das Gerät noch 65% Akku. Bei meinem iPhone wäre das wohl ähnlich, aber der Akku ist schon über ein Jahr alt. Als das iPhone neu war, war der Akku hier wesentlich standfester.
Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass ich mir große Sorgen mache wie es in 1-2 Jahren um den Akku steht. Ich wollte das Gerät jetzt eigentlich mal mindestens 3 Jahre nutzen, aber ich glaube wenn der Akku noch an Leistung verliert, brauche ich nächstes Jahr ein neues Handy.

Für 400€ wäre ich echt mehr als zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Es ist, wie erwähnt, etwas träger als ein S7 oder iPhone, kostet aber auch nur die hälfte und hat somit ein super P/L-Verhältnis. Der Akku zerstört mir jedoch die Freude an dem Gerät etwas.


Vllt hilft der Text ja mal jemandem, der auch vor der Entscheidung steht 

Bei mir persönlich stand ja noch der Umstieg von iOS zu Android an. Das bereue ich eigentlich nicht. Android ist wirklich super und macht Spaß. Jedoch ist eben meine komplette Ausrüstung auf Apple eingestellt (MacBook, AppleTV,..) und ich habe deshalb noch ein paar Probleme. Auch finde ich keine Tastatur, die mir so zusagt wie die von Apple auf dem iPhone. Bei Swiftkey ist mir die Reaktionszeit, bzw das rauszoomen der gedrückten Tasten zu langsam und ich vertippe mich deshalb ständig. Bei Fleksy ist das wesentlich besser, jedoch mag ich die Bedienung nicht,... Habe einige getestet und bin mit keiner zufrieden.
Außerdem sollte es Google mal Apple gleichtun und den Nachtmodus automatisch aktivieren 

Abschließend nochmal ein Dank an alle, vorallem jedoch an Maqama. Das mit den 2 Sim-Karten klappt super und spart mir einen Haufen Geld. Wenn wir uns mal sehen, geb ich einen aus


EDIT: Eine Sache ist mir noch eingefallen. Im Vergleich zu meinem iPhone scheint das OnePlus etwas mehr Probleme mit "aufwändigeren" Internetseiten zu haben. Sprich es ruckelt einfach beim scrollen. Das ist beim iPhone nicht so.


----------



## Erok (5. Oktober 2016)

Hi 

die Akku`s der Apple-Produkte ziehen allgemein deutlich weniger Strom als ein Androide. Von daher brauchst Du wohl erst mal keine Bedenken haben.

Dass der Akku jedoch mit der Zeit an Leistung verliert, ist auch ganz normal. Aber ich denke mal, er sollte auf jedenfall die nächsten 3 Jahre durch halten  

Greetz Erok


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich verstehe das Problem eh nicht. 
Jede Nacht Akku laden und gut ist, oder kommst du nicht mal über ein Tag mit der Laufzeit? 

Es ist übrigens deutlich besser für den Akku, wenn du ihn jeden Tag lädst auch wenn er nur bei 50% ist, als wenn du ihn jedes mal fast tief entlädst (runter bis 10%) und dann erst auflädst. Das mögen die aktuellen Akkus gar nicht. 
Also einfach jede Nacht ans Netzteil stöpseln und fertig.


----------



## Duvar (10. Oktober 2016)

Soweit ich weiß ist es das Beste, dass man den Akku zwischen 20-80% hält.
Bezüglich dem One Plus 3 Akku... OnePlus 3 Vs ZTE Axon 7 Vs Galaxy Note : Ultimate Battery Test 2016 | SHOCKING RESULTS !! - YouTube

Bezüglich Speed OnePlus 3 vs Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - Speed Test Comparison Review! (RAM Management Fixed!) - YouTube


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2016)

Genau so siehts aus, aber da niemand nur bis 80% lädt (unpraktisch) wäre es zu empfehlen wenigstens nicht den Akku komplett zu entladen und ruhig jeden Abend/Nacht aufzuladen.


----------



## KempA (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja, man sollte da auch keine Wissenschaft drauß machen 
Kann auch sein dass das OnePlus3 am längsten mit angeschaltetem Display durchhält. Jedoch sinkt der Akku wirklich extrem schnell, wenn man das Teil echt benutzt.
Heute morgen wieder mit 84% an den Frühstückstisch gesetzt, ca. 5 Minuten damit gesurft, dann ins Auto und zur Arbeit gefahren und jetzt bin ich noch bei 75%. Man sieht das ja auch schön in den Einstellungen unter dem Punkt Akku. Sobald man das Handy in die Hand nimmt und etwas damit macht, stürzt der Graph komplett ab. Das ist eben wesentlich schlechter als ich das vom iPhone gewohnt bin, aber es ist noch erträglich.
Ich wollte es aber anmerken, falls jemand ein Handy sucht und über meinen Text stolpert. Der Akku ist maximal ausreichend, aber nicht besser. Trotzdem ist es ein super Gerät und ich habe den Kauf auch noch nicht bereut. Auch gefällt mir Android wirklich gut und dass ich sonst mit meinem MacBook, AppleTV und Co. eigentlich Zuhause voll auf Apple eingestellt bin, ist ja nicht das Versagen von Android.
Apple bietet natürlich auch einige Vorteile, die nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind (bspw. die perfekte Synchronisation, wenn man eben mehrere Geräte hat).

Stand jetzt würde ich mir aber wohl wieder ein Android-Gerät kaufen (auch wieder das OnePlus3) und hoffen dass Apple irgendwann die Türen etwas aufmacht und mit dem Gerät ähnlich gut kommuniziert, wie mit dem iPhone. Vorallem im Bereich des Backups wäre das natürlich super. Von meinem OnePlus3 habe ich quasi gar kein Backup. Mein iPhone hat regelmäßig eins auf mein MacBook - und somit auch auf meine Timemachine- gemacht, ohne dass ich etwas davon mtibekommen habe.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

Was spricht denn Euerer Meinung nach für oder gegen das Moto Z (Play)?

Plus (für mich) scheint neben dem Display der SD Slot zu sein und die Tatsache, dass sich das zusätzliche Akkupack mit 2,2Ah einfach aufclippen lässt. Ziemlich elegante Lösung. 

Und natürlich die Tatsache, dass es nicht von Samsung ist, die ich eigentlich grundsätzlich eher ablehne (schon vor dem Akku-Fiasko). 

Nachteil: Geschlossener Bootloader und kein Cyanogen Mod... 

Wie gut versorgt Motorola denn seine Modelle mit Android Updates?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

Nicht gut. 
Hätte ein paar Moto G im Familien/Bekanntenkreis und nach 1,5 Jahren war schluss. Und das bei Quasi Vanille Android. 

Ich kann allerdings nur von Motorola abraten, ich finde die Rom einfach viel zu simpel, an allen Ecken fehlen Optionen und das Design wirkt auch viel zu bunt und kindisch mMn (Die Kontakte App Beispielsweise wirkt wie von einem Kindergartenkind Designed, einfach nicht schlicht genug um "erwachsen"  zu wirken). 
Bzw würde mir jetzt absolut kein Grund für ein Motorola einfallen, außer wie beim Moto G der Preis.

Allerdings ist das nur mein Geschmack, soll ja Leute geben die auf den bunten Google-Geschmack stehen.


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

Danke für Deine Einschätzung!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass bei Android eigentlich bei jedem Hersteller der Support echt mies ist. Selbst Google sagt ja nur noch 2 Jahre für die Nexus/Pixel Geräte. Traurig


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass bei Android eigentlich bei jedem Hersteller der Support echt mies ist. Selbst Google sagt ja nur noch 2 Jahre für die Nexus/Pixel Geräte. Traurig



Allerdings, weswegen ich eigentlich ein Cyanogen-kompatibles Handy suche, so wie mein aktuelles LG G3. Mit dem bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, alleine die Kamera (bzw. deren App) und der fehlende Fingerabdruck-Scanner stören etwas.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

Tja und aus dem quasi gleichen Grund werde ich nach all den Jahren Android zu Apple wechseln. Die Auswahl an Android Phones zur Zeit finde ich echt schwierig, keins macht mich wirklich an momentan


----------



## KempA (12. Oktober 2016)

Stell dich darauf ein die Krise beim Display des iPhones zu bekommen. Seit dem OnePlus kommt mir der Display meines 6s richtig schlecht vor


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

Ich warte wahrscheinlich eh auf den Nachfolger, das hat dann hoffentlich mindestens 1080p auf 4,7" / 5". 

Wobei ich wahrscheinlich mit Leben könnte, auch wenn das ebenfalls mein größter Kritikpunkt ist


----------



## KempA (12. Oktober 2016)

Ja, im nächsten ja soll ja zum zehnjährigen angeblich was größeres kommen.
Im Endeffekt macht man mit nem iPhone nie was falsch. Mit Android aber auch nicht. Man muss sich einfach darauf einlassen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir ists auch eher die Lust auf was neues. Android kickt mich nicht mehr nach den Jahren der Benutzung


----------



## Grestorn (12. Oktober 2016)

Auf iOS hab ich auch keine sonderliche Lust. Nutze ich ja weitehin auf meinem iPad Air (wo es auch ganz gut passt). Aber beim Handy hab ich die Vorteile eines Cyanogen schon zu schätzen gelernt. Wobei es sicher auch wieder ohne ginge, nur der Fakt, dass man auf Grund der OS Versionsthematik genötigt ist, alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy zu kaufen, stört etwas. 

Wobei, das Gewissen will ja durch den Schweinehund "Ich will mal wieder was neues" niedergerungen werden, und da hilft das Argument "mööönsch, das OS is ja total alt, Alder!" durchaus


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Oktober 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Nicht gut.
> Hätte ein paar Moto G im Familien/Bekanntenkreis und nach 1,5 Jahren war schluss.


Was soll daran schlecht sein?
Meine Frau hatt das Moto G Lte für ca.200€ gekauft kurz nachdem ich mir das Z1compact für ca.500€ gekauft habe und es sind beide bei lollipop 5.1 hängen geblieben. Find ich für den Preis mega bei anderen Herstellern bekommst bei den Gerätepreisen des Moto G die Verkaufssoftware und das wars.
Also die Updatepolitik fon Moto find ich alles andere als schlecht in der Androidwelt.

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------

